# Raptors



## ShnakeyGirl (Mar 25, 2010)

I thought I'd throw up some pics of various Raptors my fiancee and I took photos of at a couple of Wildlife Parks we visited for my birthday. 

Enjoy

Firstly the Sea Eagles


----------



## Macmilliam (Mar 25, 2010)

nice birds like the last pic


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Mar 25, 2010)

Wedge Tailed Eagle, Little Eagle, Grey Goshawk, Grey Goshawk and Australian Hobby and Peregrine Falcon


----------



## JrFear (Mar 25, 2010)

i love raptors! only if u could keep them as pets!


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Mar 25, 2010)

Whistling Kite


----------



## diprotodon (Mar 25, 2010)

terrific pics there< really love the birds of prey australia has such a diverse group cheers thanks for the pics


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Mar 25, 2010)

Black Breasted Buzzard


----------



## syeph8 (Mar 25, 2010)

Love the perigrine, now i may be pulling facts out of my ****, but because u were there you may know, are perigrines the fastest animal on the planet? if not, does anyone know what is?


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 25, 2010)

whats with all the birds on the ground lol


----------



## Macmilliam (Mar 25, 2010)

syeph8 said:


> Love the perigrine, now i may be pulling facts out of my ****, but because u were there you may know, are perigrines the fastest animal on the planet? if not, does anyone know what is?


they are fastest air animal on planet . when there diving they reach over 200 km


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Mar 25, 2010)

syeph8 said:


> Love the perigrine, now i may be pulling facts out of my ****, but because u were there you may know, are perigrines the fastest animal on the planet? if not, does anyone know what is?



I stand to be corrected but I think they are


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Mar 25, 2010)

Macmilliam said:


> they are fastest air animal on planet . when there diving they reach over 200 km



G'day mate,

I believe the record is around 385km/h actually - faster than any production motorcycle!


----------



## Ships (Mar 25, 2010)

I do a fair bit of spear fishing and quite often sea eagles come own and try and grab my fish off the float line, would be great to be in the boat with the camera. I always throw em one, they get very bold though when your in the water.


----------



## Stevo2 (Mar 25, 2010)

Here's a SeaEagle I saw today  Beautiful, and large, raptors.


----------



## JAS101 (Mar 25, 2010)

what widldlife parks did u go to ?


----------



## Goodspeed98 (Mar 25, 2010)

that's really awsome pic,while i am kindda of scared by that stuff,


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Mar 25, 2010)

All the raptor pics were taken at Phillip Island Wildlife Park. It's a private run park with a awesome collection of raptors. They also have about 4 or 5 Black Kite's (one of my absolute favourite raptors) but they weren't in a photographable position.


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 25, 2010)

love the raptors...I get the pleasure of seeing wedgies a fair bit where I live ...they are stunning flying up high and circling round and then you see them dive and you know something on the ground is in a spot of trouble ....


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Mar 26, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> love the raptors...I get the pleasure of seeing wedgies a fair bit where I live ...they are stunning flying up high and circling round and then you see them dive and you know something on the ground is in a spot of trouble ....



We're lucky enough to see Wedgies often too. We have a local pair we used to see quite regularly, but haven't seen them for awhile, so I'm hoping nothing has happened to them. My financee quite regularly comes home and tells me about the raptors he sees on the way to job sites etc.

We also see quite a few other raptors around here too; Australian Hobbies, Swamp Harriers, Whistling Kites, Black Kites, Grey Goshawks. We were even lucky enough to see a Sea Eagle while out looking for Lacies and Tiger Snakes one day.


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Mar 26, 2010)

we get a few sea eagles here, also seen a few whistling kites and goshawks.
But mos common is the white bellied sea eagle. Awesome to watch hunting.


----------



## nicman72 (Mar 26, 2010)

Fantastic photos Shnakey! I also love the birds of prey - it's just a shame a lot of their prey includes our beloved herps!
So are we seriously not allowed to keep any of them in Oz? I was always keen to one day join a falconry club... are they still into it in the UK?

Jonno said: "I believe the record is around 385km/h actually - faster than any production motorcycle!"

That's out of control!!! What sort of pressure must their wings go through during braking!? I'm surprised they don't just snap off backwards!

Cheers,
Nic


----------



## Colin (Mar 26, 2010)

nicman72 said:


> Fantastic photos Shnakey! I also love the birds of prey - it's just a shame a lot of their prey includes our beloved herps!
> So are we seriously not allowed to keep any of them in Oz? I was always keen to one day join a falconry club... are they still into it in the UK?




Im not exactly sure about this but I dont think your allowed to keep them anymore in Australia unless your a licenced carer and then its only for re-habilitation. I do remember though years ago when I used to keep parrots there were a few blokes around that had them on some NPWS restricted licence. I think falconery clubs have been illegal in Australia since around the mid 1970's but as I say Im not sure if this information is correct and it would be best to enquire with the NPWS.


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Mar 26, 2010)

Colin said:


> Im not exactly sure about this but I dont think your allowed to keep them anymore in Australia unless your a licenced carer and then its only for re-habilitation. I do remember though years ago when I used to keep parrots there were a few blokes around that had them on some NPWS restricted licence. I think falconery clubs have been illegal in Australia since around the mid 1970's but as I say Im not sure if this information is correct and it would be best to enquire with the NPWS.




Falconry has been illegal nation wide since 1978. You cannot keep them at all. You're right about the carer/rehab thing tho.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 26, 2010)

Great pics Cass, I remember when I was a kid, one of my nieghbours kept falcons and hunted rabbits with them in the paddocks that used be around the Moorabin airport.
Was an amazing thing to watch.
When we were helping to rehabilite a black shouldered kite and of course, the raven Tookie, i joined a few falconry forums.
Learned heaps from these guys.
The reason falconry is illegal is to stop people from ratting the nests of raptors.
This is to bad because the sport itself is ancient and very interesting, especially with hunting things like rabbits or pigeons.


----------

